# Mexican white queso sauce



## carnivore

OK, this is pretty vague, but here's what i'm looking for:
The best Mexican food i've ever eaten was in Manhattan, KS (of all places!) and there was a restaurant there named "El Cazador".  From what little I know about authentic Mexican cooking, this place was fairly authentic, although their food had a LOT more flavor than the "extremely authentic" Mexican restaurants i've been to.

My question:  they serve this white queso sauce with everything, and it was the best stuff i'd ever tasted.  I don't know if it was just some type of melted cheese, or if they had added cream or milk to it, but it was not very thick.
Yes, this is a pretty vague description   

Does anyone have an idea what it might have been made out of?

thanks,


----------



## kitchenelf

*White Chili con Queso*

I know exactly what you're talking about carnivore.  It is called queso, which means cheese.  You can buy it at several of our grocery stores in a plastic tub - some is just plain queso, while another one has green chilies and a little heat to it.  But for a homemade one I did find this White Chili con Queso:

White Chili con Queso

1 10-ounce can diced tomatoes and green chiles 
1 8-ounce package cream cheese, diced 
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1 jalapeño, seeded and chopped (see note)
1 cup heavy cream 

In a medium saucepan over medium-low heat add the tomatoes and green chilies with their liquid, along with the diced cream cheese, chopped onion, and chopped (seeded and devained) jalapeno peppers. 

When melted and smooth stir in the heavy cream.  Reduce heat to low and simmer for 20 minutes being very careful NOT TO BOIL. 

Serve with chips or vegetables. 
Makes 8 servings.

Note: Working with jalapeños or other chiles: Capsaicin is the ingredient in chiles that causes the burning sensation associated with fresh peppers. It's a good idea to use rubber gloves when handling fresh chiles. (Disposable surgical gloves, available at most drugstores, work best for this.) If you choose not to use gloves, be extremely careful not to touch any part of your body, especially your eyes. After you've finished handling the chiles, wash your knife and cutting board with hot soapy water to ensure that there is no carry-over to other foods that may come in contact with the peppers.


----------



## carnivore

hi Kelf,
LOL i did know that queso means cheese   
your recipe looks good--i'll give this a shot tonight.  It's been so long since i've had it that i can't recall exactly how it tasted, but i remember that the sauce did have a fairly unique flavor to it--i might experiment with types of cheeses.  I think i'll make it the way it is, then maybe start adding some goat cheese or something.  Any other ideas for cheeses i could try?
Anyway, I'll have fun experimenting and let you know how it goes.
Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## kitchenelf

I knew YOU knew what queso was silly  :P  - just not sure everyone knew.  Did you see the other recipe I posted?  I like it better than this one - my son is addicted to this stuff.  Let me know what you try and how it turned out.  Us curious minds want to know   

Goat cheese sounds like it would be awesome in this recipe!!!!  If you have access to a really GOOD cheese counter/store I bet there is some kind of unique Mexican cheese you could put in it.


----------



## morgans4

jack cheese would be great here. Also the really good melting cheeses used in fondues... asiago, swiss American, fontina, Gruyeye, Queso fresca or emnenthayler.


----------



## wasabi woman

Salsa Queso (Peru)  

1 Tablespoon Turmeric 
1/3 Cup Cottage Cheese 
1/3 Cup Monterey Jack Cheese 
2 Large Serrano Pepper -- chopped (okay, I'm a whimp used jalapeno - 1!)
1 Tablespoon Olive Oil 
1 Small Onion -- chopped 
1 Teaspoon Lemon Juice 

Puree cheese, turmeric, and chili in food processor. 
Saute onion in olive oil until transparant. 
Add cheese mixture to onion and simmer for 5 minutes. 
Remove sauce from heat and stir in lemon juice.

*if you want sauce thinner, you can add a little more lemon juice, or white wine.

Buena Suerte!


----------



## Shellygloo

*Queso blanco*

 This is a superb white Mexican cheese sauce/dip:

Queso Blanco

1 cup cheese (Monterey Jack, Asadero or Chihuahua), finely shredded
1/2 block cream cheese
4 oz fresh green chiles, chopped
1/4 cup half & half
2 tb onion, chopped fine
2 ts cumin
salt to taste
1 serrano pepper, finely chopped
2 tb cilantro, finely chopped

Put all ingredients into a double boiler and cook over medioum heat until melted and well
blended.  Stir occasionally; more half & half may be added to create desired consistency.


----------



## NoelWycliffe

*Mexican Queso Dip*

According to my Hispanic friends in the restaurant buisness, the traditional recipes almost always incorporate goat cheese. I have had some success by creating a rue and melting a combination of white cheese (can be a bit lumpy) with goat cheese or, most effectively, the mexican cheese mix from costco (although not quite as tasty). Spice up your rue with a bit of cerveza or tequila. I normally just spice it with with white pepper and a bit of garlic, as most of the restaurant variants have little in the way of peppers in them. Squeezing a bit of lime in there adds a nice effect. Adding the beer or tequila to the rue will give it the less thick texture, plus the acids will help aid in emulsification. That's my take on what would be closest to the initial request in this thread. Throwing in a bit of fresh cilantro is incredibly tasty, but messes with the texture a bit...


----------

